# Favorite make ahead Party drink??



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Last year I had a cool idea for a drink/cocktail but when hubby made it, he forgot a main ingredient! So it ended up being ALL liquor. 

So this year I'm going to make the drink ahead so avoid any disasters. What your favorite make ahead party drink? I know there's a popular punch out there somewhere but can't remember where....


----------



## Bewitched 22 (Sep 24, 2012)

Last year I ordered Cyclone mix from Pat O" Briens in New Orleans-- and you just mix it with water & vodka. It's an orange punch & very good. But--- when i saw 2 mixes didn't make enough for the amount of people I had coming.. I rushed to the drug store & bought a gallon Hawaiian Punch orange drink. It went over well & this year I'm skipping the cyclone mix & just getting the hawaiian punch. Just very easy & all you add is the vodka!

hope this helps!


----------



## riahobiah (Aug 25, 2012)

I have friends who like to experiment with alcohol and flavors. They always end up making some crazy variation of jungle juice in a water cooler (the ones used for tailgating) before a party = usually its staples are some sort of vodka and juice or lemonade. They then add stuff until they like it... (jell-o packets, daiquiri or margarita mix, cinnamon apple cider, fruit punch, honey, other alcohols etc...) It always ends up tasting fruity and is always gone by the end of the night.


----------



## Aliciaives (Sep 25, 2012)

I through a huge party every year, yes there's kegs involved, and we always make Apple Pie!! it is so good.
1qt Ever-clear (you can also use just a regular vodka)
1 Gallon apple juice
1 Gallon apple cider
7 cinnamon sticks
4 cups of sugar
mix and boil apple juice, cider, sugar, and cinnamon sticks until sticks open up
then remove sticks, add the Ever-clear (or vodka) and chill

this makes a lot so you could cut the recipe


----------



## halloweenfan5 (Jun 29, 2011)

Aliciaives said:


> I through a huge party every year, yes there's kegs involved, and we always make Apple Pie!! it is so good.
> 1qt Ever-clear (you can also use just a regular vodka)
> 1 Gallon apple juice
> 1 Gallon apple cider
> ...


OMG we tried to make this once but we made it with just a gallon of apple cider and a quart of ever clear. It was so strong that none of us could stand to drink it. what a shame!!! LOL - but Ive have it made correct and it is an amazing fall drink!!! Great choice (so is the jungle juice)


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

mt dew surprise
1 bottle of dude vodka-vodka or grain
1bottle of mt dew
1 can of pineapples soaked in 2packs of lime koolaide
top with gingerale
this is a yummy green drink


----------



## riahobiah (Aug 25, 2012)

Also hairy buffalos are easy!
take a giant tub or new trash can and fill it with fruit juice, everclear or vodka, and fruit. (grapes, apples, strawberries are best) bananas may get way too mushy
Let sit for exactly 3 days. The fruit will soak up the alcohol. You can get a ladel of drink or just eat the druit...


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

riahobiah said:


> Also hairy buffalos are easy!
> take a giant tub or new trash can and fill it with fruit juice, everclear or vodka, and fruit. (grapes, apples, strawberries are best) bananas may get way too mushy
> Let sit for exactly 3 days. The fruit will soak up the alcohol. You can get a ladel of drink or just eat the druit...


Ohhh I've had that - like a boozy fruit salad! Good stuff!


----------



## rexygirl (Nov 2, 2009)

I make a red and white sangria every year (actually for every party!!) always goes I we well make a day or two ahead and tastes fantastic!! This is Michael chiarello's recipes and get tons of compliments it calls for rose' wine I sub whatever I like 
Ingredients
3 bottles rose wine
1 1/2 cups brandy
3/4 cup orange liqueur (recommended: Grand Marnier)
1/2 cup sugar
2 apricots, sliced thin
2 plums, sliced thin
2 peaches, sliced thin
1 pint raspberries
1 lime, thinly sliced
1 lemon, thinly sliced
Ice cubes
Directions
In a large pitcher, combine the wine, brandy, and orange liqueur. Pour in sugar, stir or shake the pitcher thoroughly to mix. Add all fruit at once. Allow the mixture to sit for 1 hour before serving to allow the fruit flavor to come through.
Serve in glasses filled with ice.


----------



## AthenaHM (Oct 27, 2011)

Last year I made jack-o-lanterns for everybody. They went over really well, and all but the float could be mixed ahead. Here is the recipe: http://cocktails.about.com/od/brandyrecipes/r/jack_olantern.htm

and they look like this:


----------



## 89Lt1 (Oct 17, 2011)

we make beer punch for every part and it is always the first thing gone.

1. frozen concentrate limeade
2. 18 bottles of corona light
3. i liter of Bacardi

make sure the beer is cold and freeze the Bacardi and it will be good and cold when you make it. just watch yourself the limeade covers the alcohol taste. My dad had two cups and was running around telling any person how great it was.... (he stayed the night at the my house that night)

It comes out a light yellow color, for St. Patric's day i dyed it green with three drops of food coloring, it would probably turn orange or a dark color very easily.


----------



## rexygirl (Nov 2, 2009)

I don't even drink beer and that sounds great I may snag that recipe


----------



## marigolddesigns (Sep 5, 2010)

Every year I make a drink called a vampire. I use 2/3rds Barefoot Cabernet, 1/3 razmatazz, and 1/3 cranberry juice. I've made it as single drinks or carried out into punch form. Kinda like Sangria, very simple to make. Blood red color! Serve with a straw, and glow in the dark plastic teeth on the straw! Everyone enjoys the taste!


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

marigolddesigns said:


> Every year I make a drink called a vampire. I use 2/3rds Barefoot Cabernet, 1/3 razmatazz, and 1/3 cranberry juice. I've made it as single drinks or carried out into punch form. Kinda like Sangria, very simple to make. Blood red color! Serve with a straw, and glow in the dark plastic teeth on the straw! Everyone enjoys the taste!


Now that sounds very cool.....and the color is fitting!!


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

I traditionaly serve a non-alcoholic punch which is the fruit juice portion of a Zombie cocktail. The liquor portion (Zombie Preservative) is pre-mixed and served in a bottle with a pour spout so people can add as much or as little as they like . You can mix both parts up ahead of time and store the punch in the fridge. I also freeze some of the punch to use as ice in the punch bowl. I hate watered down punch don't you? You can use diet tonic water to cut back on the sugar in the punch.
*
Zombie Preservative *

2 parts Vodka 
1 part Apricot Brandy 
2 parts Dark Rum 
4 parts Light Rum 
1 part Triple-sec
1/4 part 151 Rum

*Zombie Punch
*
1 can Lime-Aide frozen concentrate 
1 can Orange Juice frozen concentrate 
1 can Pineapple Juice frozen concentrate 
enough Tonic water (it glows under black light) to reconstitute juice concentrates


----------



## k_swiss82 (Jul 25, 2012)

Aliciaives......I have this same recipe and I can say it is sooooo good!!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

89Lt1 said:


> we make beer punch for every part and it is always the first thing gone.
> 
> 1. frozen concentrate limeade
> 2. 18 bottles of corona light
> ...


I love corona..may have to try it.


----------



## 89Lt1 (Oct 17, 2011)

after posting about it i have been craving it... maybe i will make a batch this weekend.


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

89Lt1, we make something very similar, but we call them beergaritas and use tequila instead of the Bacardi. Always the first thing gone! Men and women love it!! One thing we have learned, though , is don't get fancy and add fresh limes - it makes the punch bitter if it sits a while. mmmmm, can't wait!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

how much limeaide?


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

mine is One frozen limeade (undiluted) I believe 89Lt1 's recipe says 1 frozen limeade concentrate as well? (see above  )


----------

